# fried watermelon



## trance (Jan 14, 2022)

would/do you eat it?

genuine question for the lounge

inspired by this video


hard pass for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jan 14, 2022)

Looks like lasagna that's been left in the freezer for 7 years.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 14, 2022)

whut?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Jan 14, 2022)

wibisana said:


> whut?


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Jan 14, 2022)

Fried Watermelon? Not appealing at all. 
Sounds unappetizing....


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 14, 2022)

I tried to roast a watermelon block in the oven, alongside a tortilla pizza. The watermelon just tasted like...hot watermelon.

Wonder what the fried version tastes like.


----------



## Jim (Jan 14, 2022)

I thought the point of a watermelon was the water.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 14, 2022)

Why would you do that to watermelon?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Jan 14, 2022)

Why not?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 14, 2022)

I can't believe all you people mocked DDJ for wanting to try fried dog but you're all just okiedokie to fry watermelon, which is so much worse.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 14, 2022)

Jim said:


> I thought the point of a watermelon was the water.



You thought wrong, Maru 

Dried watermelon is a thing. I just found a pack of dried watermelon and coconut in a CVS. Wanted to buy it, but since I'm already going elsewhere to eat...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 14, 2022)

I'm always down to try everything at least once.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Lurko (Jan 14, 2022)

Just no pets or humans.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 14, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Just no pets or humans.



Well hold on what about strays? A feral dog isn't a pet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Jan 14, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Well hold on what about strays? A feral dog isn't a pet.


You are one weird person. No I wouldn't do that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 14, 2022)

I'm normal.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 14, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> I'm always down to try everything at least once.



Same. That is why I tried grasshopper tacos (didn't like them, but eh) and tartare (did like it, may have had a bad effect on my stomach though).



reiatsuflow said:


> I'm normal.



Go back to your main account, @Jim

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Jan 16, 2022)

Hell to the no. It not only sounds disgusting in theory, but also looks like shit

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 16, 2022)

It looks like meatloaf

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Karma (Jan 16, 2022)

This is the food equivalent of wen models wear trash and call it fashion

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 19, 2022)

That is disgusting! I still wanna try fried mars bar in Scotland.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Jan 21, 2022)

Fried banana is nice though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## wibisana (Jan 21, 2022)

yup both coverd or naked banana is pretty good


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 21, 2022)

Fried fruits are generally dope. The watermelon (and probably citrus fruits) would not work well if dried though IMO, they kinda work off that liquid content.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 21, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> It looks like meatloaf



RIP 

please be respectful

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 21, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> I'm always down to try everything at least once.


same 

except for dog or cat, fuck that

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Yamato (Jan 21, 2022)

I don't think this would be too bad.

I'm still appalled by my friend making scrambled egg with banana

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 22, 2022)

Yamato said:


> I don't think this would be too bad.
> 
> I'm still appalled by my friend making scrambled egg with banana



But that sounds awesome  

I remember eating scrambled eggs with jam and peanut butter, wasn't the worst thing ever


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 22, 2022)

I'll stick with my watermelon lip balm

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 22, 2022)

I saw a lady on TikTok air fry sliced up oranges drizzled with maple syrup and some cinnamon

i was intrigued but I have yet to soil my air fryer with such new fangled recipes

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eros (Jan 22, 2022)

I am also going to pass on this.


----------



## Yamato (Jan 22, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> But that sounds awesome
> 
> I remember eating scrambled eggs with jam and peanut butter, wasn't the worst thing ever


The look of that abomination goop thing she made wasn't appealing at all.... I wouldn't even feed it to my dogs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Jan 23, 2022)

This is so disturbing I'm going to change my "Hell to the no" to a solid Oh fuck no!   

I may even get twitchy enough over it to pistol whip whoever decides to fry some up.


----------



## pfft (Jan 29, 2022)

I’m not that person who believes you fuck w watermelon… ik ppl love to add salt to it or lime juice or the Tajin seasoning. I’ve seen the watermelon “ham” on reality cooking competition shows and for the alcoholic lovers
I have seen the whole watermelon soaked in vodka Recipe but

you don’t need to fuck w watermelon and zero of the things I’ve seen ever enhanced it’s flavor. Sure it’s ok but better than as it’s intended to be enjoyed cooled , ripe and crisp on a hot day … nope 
It’s best as is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 4, 2022)

Jim said:


> I thought the point of a watermelon was the water.


I mean pretty much this. I'd think you'd be eating mostly cooking oil at that point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyochi (Feb 4, 2022)

damn bee, I been out too long


----------

